# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  los cinco puntos magicos

## dinamitarex

es un libro de Tamariz,si alguien lo ha leido,me gustaria que me contara de que habla y porque es tan famoso.

----------


## Ravenous

Porque hace falta tener tres ingenierías para buscar por internet.

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2937

----------


## pipo

pues es un libro inprescindible para todo mago habla de la voz, la mirada.
y con juegos para entender mejor la teoria.
yo lo conpre en ******* en cuader nado en canutillo.....
muy bueno lo recomiendo..

----------


## magicyo

Si lo que deseas es aprender magia de verdad es un libro muy interesante y para describirlo en muy pocas palabras "Como estar en el escenario y representar una función", si lo que deseas es tener juegos de magia o aprender técnicas este no es tu libro.

Resumen de libro:
   Los 5 puntos mágicos es al mago es lo mismo que el libro "Como hablar en publico" para un orador  y porque 5 puntos pues sencillamente porque en magia se deben de controlar: La mirada, el habla, el cuerpo con sus respectivas manos y pies.

----------


## serxu

si estas empezando yo lo empezaría a leer, yo comencé a tope con los canuto, giobbi etc... pero me di cuenta que me faltaba algo, y ese algo me lo ha dado tamariz con este libro y moliné con esto es magia.
El libro es perfecto, si estas empezando te parecerán cosas insignificantes pero si ya has presentado varios efectos necesitarás hacer magia de verdad no simplemente trucos, y este libro te enseñará como

----------


## fermaton

Estoy leyendo este libro y en el primer capitulo Tamariz habla de un forzaje que sale bien el 90&#37; de las veces y dice que para el diez por ciento restante"utiliza la tecnica del garrotazo y tentetieso"¡CROCK! ¿Que quiere decir con esto?.Suena comico pero no lo entiendo.

----------


## stiwi griffin

le das un garrotazo al espectador y le dices que vueva a coger otra carta,asi hasta que coja la carta a forzar(y si,es una broma)

----------


## Maggus

Es un libro imprescindible, siempre y cuando vayas a actuar con público, claro.
Es de los primeros que leí y a veces lo hojeo (es muy cortito).

Recomendado al 100&#37;

----------


## Iban

Opinión: libros de técnicas, rutinas y juegos, los hay muchos y muy buenos. Libros de cómo hacer magia (no qué hacer, sino cómo), son más escasos. &#201;ste es uno de ellos: intenta enseñarte a ser mago, no a hacer trucos.

Una recomendación a quien no lo conozca y quiera algo más que encadenar "truco" tras "truco": La Buena Magia, de Darwin Ortiz. Para mí, de lo mejorcito.

----------


## marvel20

> Es un libro imprescindible, siempre y cuando vayas a actuar con público, claro.
> Es de los primeros que leí y a veces lo hojeo (es muy cortito).
> 
> Recomendado al 100%


Totalmente de acuerdo. Te da unos trucos muy buenos de cómo desviar la atención, interactuar con el público, etc...

----------


## m_baiocchi

> Una recomendación a quien no lo conozca y quiera algo más que encadenar "truco" tras "truco": La Buena Magia, de Darwin Ortiz. Para mí, de lo mejorcito.


Cuando pedis recomendaciones acerca de libros de magia (juegos) las listas son casi interminables. Excepto en el foro, que al 90% de las personas le recomiendan el Canuto.
Cuando pedis libros de teoria magica, la lista ya se acorta sustancialmente, casi siempre a 3...

*Los 5 puntos magicos - Tamariz*
*La buena magia - Ortiz* (como bien recomendo Iban)
*La magia de Ascanio, tomo 1 - Ascanio, Etcheverry*

Yo agregaria un 4to, a riesgo de equivocarme y solo por lo que escuche del mismo, ya que nunca lo consegui...

*Magia y presentacion - Nelms*

Saludos, Max

----------


## Chaoz

Oie, max. Te importaría ponernos el indice y hacer un pequeño analisis del libro de Nelms?? ( me pico la curiosidad pues es un libro que nunca había oido nombrar)

Muchisimas gracias de antemano!

----------


## Pulgas

Magia y preswentación es uno de esos libros que nunca, NUNCA, debería faltar en la biblioteca de un mago.
Aquí dejo el
INDICE: 

A) LOS TEMAS: 

I. Las dos magias.

II. Engaño contra convencimiento.

III. La medida del significado.

IV. El papel de mago.

VI. Los ayudantes.

VII. Misterio sin magia.

VIII. La prueba.

IX. Ardides para el engaño.

X. El gran secreto.

XI. Eliminar diferencias.

XII El carácter y su consistencia.

XIII. Ocultando los ardides.

XIV. Control de la atención.

XV. Misdirection.

XVI. Creación de ilusiones.

XVII. Estructura dramática.

XVIII. Las palabras.

XIX. Las acciones.

XX. El actuante y la escena.

B) LOS TRUCOS: El aprendiz de brujo, La bola de billar peluda, El conejo que crece, As en el agujero, Dado pasa-pasada, Detector de mentiras, Horóscopo, Media Siglo XX. Muñeca Voodoo, El péndulo simpático, Tambor que no suena, La trampa, etc. etc.

----------


## m_baiocchi

Pulgas, gracias por el aporte! Que bueno que tengas el libro. Puedo preguntarte donde lo conseguiste? O de que editorial?

Chaoz... nunca consegui ese libro, por eso mi aclaracion...  :001 005: 

Saludos, Max

----------


## m_baiocchi

Gracias por el dato!!!! Acabo de mandarles un mail.

Saludos, Max

----------


## Ella

> Magia y preswentación es uno de esos libros que nunca, NUNCA, debería faltar en la biblioteca de un mago.
> .


y que gran verdad...el tema expuesto sobre "el significado" ya vale el precio del libro.

----------


## serxu

Solo decir que, por si alguien está interesado en este libro, lo he puesto en venta en mi mensaje de la sección mercadillo titulado "A la Venta Libros"

----------


## marcoCRmagia

Magia y Presentacion no lo conozco, pero tratare de conseguirlo, el que si he leido es el de los 5 puntos magicos de Tamariz y es exelente, lo recomiendo mucho mucho mucho, no es muy largo y resuelve muchos problemas de presentacion

----------


## magokreuss

a los que leeis ingles, de verdad, no lo dudeis

THE ALCHEMICAL TOOLS de Paul Brook

yo lo describo como LOS 5 PUNTOS MAGICOS pero aun más desarrollado
(no se me enfanden los tamaricillos)

----------


## fermaton

He leido el libro y me parece muy bueno y los juegos(uno por capitulo) no tienen desperdicio.

----------


## DRAKONIS

Indiscutiblemente es una de las bases básicas que sirve de base a las bases de tu práctica..

Disculpen la redundancia, no es solo por redundar
mas bien lo hago por la gracia, en ves de dar las gracias
por el redundado preguntar...

P.D. Quien nunca haya estudiado los 5 puntos es como el músico de la calle, tiene muy buen oído pero es sordo.

----------

